# Are Preservatives Needed?



## troyrim01 (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm wondering if liquid soaps need preserving, or are they fine and virtually never turn rancid?

My recipe is:
18oz. Coconut Oil
4oz. Palm Oil	
10oz. Olive Oil
10oz. Canola (Rapeseed) Oil
8oz. Sweet Almond Oil
11.4oz. Potassium Hydroxide
33.3oz. Distilled Water

Then 1.6lbs soap paste is diluted with 35oz distilled water

And further added is:
0.4oz liquid silk
0.5oz sulfonated castor oil
2oz fragrance

And thickened with 160ml salt water

If liquid soap does turn rancid, how long before they turn rancid, and what natural preservatives would you recommend?

If not, great!


----------



## Arimara (Oct 21, 2016)

Should I assume that you used liquid silk as part of your dilution liquid and added salt as well? So far, in your case, I'm leaning on 'yes' to the preservative question but there is no such thing as a natural preservative outside of a few parabens. I'm hoping Susie and the others will chime in within a few hours to better help you with this.


----------



## troyrim01 (Oct 21, 2016)

Arimara said:


> Should I assume that you used liquid silk as part of your dilution liquid and added salt as well? So far, in your case, I'm leaning on 'yes' to the preservative question but there is no such thing as a natural preservative outside of a few parabens. I'm hoping Susie and the others will chime in within a few hours to better help you with this.



Saltwater was added after the soap had fully diluted and cooled

Why 'in my case' is a preservative needed? ....is it because of the liquid silk?


----------



## Arimara (Oct 21, 2016)

troyrim01 said:


> Saltwater was added after the soap had fully diluted and cooled
> 
> Why 'in my case' is a preservative needed? ....is it because of the liquid silk?



Yep, if my thinking is correct about the liquid silk. I could be wrong. 

How does it lather?


----------



## troyrim01 (Oct 21, 2016)

Arimara said:


> Yep, if my thinking is correct about the liquid silk. I could be wrong.
> 
> How does it lather?



Well, I think (I'll have to confirm) that the liquid silk is just tussah silk fibres dissolved in glycerin. So unless the glycerin can turn rancid??

It lathers fairly well. I think the saltwater has reduced it, but otherwise it would be a watery wash.


----------



## lsg (Oct 21, 2016)

I always add preservative to my diluted liquid soap.  When water is added to soap paste it creates an environment much more friendly to mold and bacteria.  Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 21, 2016)

^^^I do the same. I have had diluted un-preserved liquid soap and cream soap go moldy. So both get preserved


----------



## Arimara (Oct 21, 2016)

troyrim01 said:


> Well, I think (I'll have to confirm) that the liquid silk is just tussah silk fibres dissolved in glycerin. So unless the glycerin can turn rancid??
> 
> It lathers fairly well. I think the saltwater has reduced it, but otherwise it would be a watery wash.



I finally got to look it up. Liquid silk is exactly what I was thinking it is. It's silk amino acids and I know Bragg's is known for it.


----------



## Susie (Oct 21, 2016)

If you are using it in your own home, with NONE given away, and you are prepared to throw it away at a moment's notice if it looks off, then you can skip the preservative.  

I don't preserve mine, but I dilute small amounts at the time, and send the paste to my children to do the same.  I sent liquid soap only to my sister-in-law, with strict instructions to refrigerate it.  No one else gets liquid soap.  Which means I can't send it in the swap, dagnabit!

Which means to get and use a liquid soap safe preservative.  These folks here should be able to give suggestions.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 22, 2016)

^^ Except me!! I don't preserve either. On the [lus side, you did inspire me to try liquid silk in liquid soap one day. It'll be added to the lye.


----------



## troyrim01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Arimara said:


> ^^ Except me!! I don't preserve either. On the [lus side, you did inspire me to try liquid silk in liquid soap one day. It'll be added to the lye.



I found on the SoapQueen blog that they recommend using liquid silk during the dilution stage (that's why I did it like that), but yeah, try it ...I hope it turns out well


----------

